# Laptop Speakers not working



## Veylo (Jul 6, 2012)

Hello, I really hope you can help me. I have a Dell Inspirion...something laptop. Its only about 7 weeks old. two weeks ago, it had its hard drive replaced, but when I got it back the speakers would not play any sound. When I plugged my headphones in I could hear sound. 

I've tried updating the drivers, and nothing. I went through every step in the "windows help" thing. And they still won't work. Is there a way to fix this without having to give my laptop back to Micro Center(store I bought it from) and having it sit in the back for 4 days before even looked at?


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

Is it a new laptop?


----------



## Veylo (Jul 6, 2012)

It was bought new yes. Its about 7 weeks old now


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> I've tried updating the drivers


What is the model # of your Dell Inspiron? Go to Start/Search and type *devmgmt.msc *Right click the *devmgmt* icon in the search results and *Run As Administrator*. In the *Device Manage*r, any devices with yellow flags need to have drivers installed. Go to the Dell Driver site, type in you Service Tag # or your make and model # and download the *Audio* driver for your laptop.


----------



## Veylo (Jul 6, 2012)

All of the drivers are up to date. I tried updating them and it came up with something like "your drivers are up to date"


----------



## Veylo (Jul 6, 2012)

I Just found a troubleshooter and this is what it came up with:

"Audio device isn't set as default Not fixed
The default audio device is usually used to play or record sounds on your computer."

BUt when i go into "manage audio devices" It says "Speakers/headphones IDT High Definition audio CODEC" has a green check mark. and says "Default Device"


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

Dell Inspiron 700m laptop computers have an occasional problem with the internal speakers going dead. The drivers and audio control panels will all be working fine, and the headphone jack will work, but the speakers along the bottom edge of the screen will simply not output sound. This can be the result of the speaker wires fatiguing and breaking where they pass through the hinge from the base to the screen.

Since you have a warranty, it would be a good time in invoke the warranty repair system and get this fixed properly.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> What is the model # of your Dell Inspiron?....Go to the Dell Driver site, type in you Service Tag # or your make and model # and download the *Audio* driver for your laptop


Updating the Driver in the Device Manager almost always says it is already updated. To get the latest driver, you have to go to the  Dell Driver site,and type in your *Service Tag # *or *Make and model #* then download the Audio driver. Have you tried that?


----------



## Dell_Tapan_s (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi Veylo,

My name is Tapan. I am from Dell Social Media Team.

I have read your problem and appreciate the steps that you have tried so far. The issue seems to be related to hardware instead of software as you said earlier that you can hear audio from headphones without any issue and if it was a drivers issue you would not be able to hear audio using headphones as well. It might be caused by internal speakers cable connectivity with the motherboard and you have also mentioned that it’s a brand new laptop just a couple of weeks old and you would be entitled for warranty replacement as all Dell laptop and desktop computers are shipped with one year hardware warranty which cover all hardware issues with the system. We can surely get the issue fixed and make sure it works fine. You can provide me the service tag of your system in a private message due to security and we can help you according to the warranty on the system.



Glad to be of assistance.

Thanks & Regards
Dell_Tapan_s
Dell Social Media Responder


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*@Dell_Tapan_S *thanks for chiming in, but this thread is almost a month old and the OP has not responded back.


----------

